# What size shot for chukars?



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

What size shot does everyone recommend for Chukars? I have a whole bunch of number 5's but is that going to be too big? Also would you change the size when using a 20 gauge?


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

6s have worked well for me


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

5's will work just fine. They are a great load for wily late season birds, and really kill without crippling birds.

The 6's are great too, but if you already have the 5's no reason to get more.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

A good high antimony load of 7 1/2's kill birds as far as I can shoot them. Chuckers are easy birds to bring down with their thin feathers and if hunted over dogs they generally flush at close range. Winchester AA's and Remington STS are loaded with good lead unlike the cheap stuff you find in promotional loads and many regular hunting loads and generally produce better patterns and shorter shot strings. With a 20 bore you will want good patterns that do not have holes for the birds to fly through like you might get with the larger shot sizes. I normally only hunt chuckers with a 410 and a 1/2 oz load of 7 1/2's or a 28 with a 3/4 oz load of 7 1/2's and I have never felt under gunned for devil chickens.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I prefer bismuth 4 shot for a 20 gauge


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

deadicatedweim said:


> I prefer bismuth 4 shot for a 20 gauge


WTH! you must be rich...

I shoot a 20 gage at just about everything and I shoot the same load at everything. 1 1/8 oz #6 shot. Heavy enough for late winter roosters and light enough for quail and doves if I happen to see those while hunting...


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the great insight, I really can't wait for the weekend to get here. Hopefully i'll have a few pics for everyone. Good luck to everyone heading out!


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

crimson obsession said:


> Thanks for all the great insight, I really can't wait for the weekend to get here. Hopefully i'll have a few pics for everyone. Good luck to everyone heading out!


Too hot still for Chukars.


----------

